# WWE Gay Wrestlers



## TheIcon2 (Aug 14, 2002)

What wrestlers do you think are gay. I remember reading a few articles about some of the guys.

Here are my guesses

Pat Patterson (known gay)
Jeff Hardy
Jamie Noble
X-Pac


----------



## Mudge (Aug 14, 2002)

The only one that comes to mind was Macho Man Savage's "brother", The Genius - remember him?

He seemed fruity.


----------



## TheIcon2 (Aug 14, 2002)

Damn good call. I remember him.


----------



## bludevil (Aug 14, 2002)

What about Gold Dust, or Dustin Rhodes. he plays that gay role a little to good


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 14, 2002)

Koko B Ware.


----------



## TheIcon2 (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bludevil *_
> What about Gold Dust, or Dustin Rhodes. he plays that gay role a little to good



He plays a good role but he was marriend to terri. Damn I would spank her and make her ass reder than the center of a jelly donut.  Anyway i guess that doesn't matter could be a cover up


----------



## Mudge (Aug 14, 2002)

I dont remember thinking of Koko as gay, although the name...... uhh


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 14, 2002)

Come on!  The dude flapped his arms and carried a parrot.  He HAD to be gay.

What about Iron Mike Sharpe?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 14, 2002)

Honky Tonk Man was a little off...


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> The only one that comes to mind was Macho Man Savage's "brother", The Genius - remember him?
> 
> He seemed fruity.


leap'in lanny paffo.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Honky Tonk Man was a little off...



Yup.  And his manager, Jimmy "Mouth of the South" Hart.


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 14, 2002)

don't forget about Rene Goulet!  haha

my nominees:

Pat Patterson (definite, but well known)
Heard rumors about HBK, but he's married now
Billy Gunn
X-Pac, although I heard he has a girl somewhere
rumors about Vince
Adrian Adonis (duh)
Chuck Polumbo (does that tag team with billy gunn too good, but not that there's anything wrong with that!)

I'm sure there are more, but that is whats coming to mind now


----------



## Mudge (Aug 14, 2002)

Mouth of the South ROFL, that is wrong...


----------



## kuso (Aug 15, 2002)

100% without a doubt HHH is GAY!!!


----------



## irontime (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 100% without a doubt HHH is GAY!!!


You did NOT just say that.  If there was ever a %100 heterosexual man in wrestling it is HHH, your'e just wishing he was gay, then you could hump his leg


----------



## mmafiter (Aug 15, 2002)

I don't know. Big sweaty men in shorts rolling around on the ground together.........the whole thing sounds kinda fruity to me.

I'm joking!


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Aug 15, 2002)

Why does every wrestler have to make his hair wet 
before he makes his entrance to the ring??
Does wet hair make you look tougher or something?


----------



## kuso (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> You did NOT just say that.  If there was ever a %100 heterosexual man in wrestling it is HHH, your'e just wishing he was gay, then you could hump his leg




LOL..... FUCK OFF 

Dude, I was just trying to piss off some guy on here that seems to think HHH is 100% natural


----------



## david (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> You did NOT just say that.  If there was ever a %100 heterosexual man in wrestling it is HHH, your'e just wishing he was gay, then you could hump his leg




One time on Raw when DX was just HBK/HHH, Shawn kissed HHH right on the lips!

Shawn may be bisexual!


----------



## animal56 (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Come on!  The dude flapped his arms and carried a parrot.  He HAD to be gay.
> 
> What about Iron Mike Sharpe?



IRB! How dare you suggest Canada's Greatest Athlete! Perhaps you are the homo!

LOL


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Affirmative


----------



## bludevil (Aug 16, 2002)

What about Hulk Hogan and Captain ? (guy with rubberbands in his beard). They had to be gay because they were hanging out with Cyndi Lauper. Do you guys remember that lame cartoon that came on with those guys.


----------



## david (Aug 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bludevil *_
> What about Hulk Hogan and Captain ? (guy with rubberbands in his beard). They had to be gay because they were hanging out with Cyndi Lauper. Do you guys remember that lame cartoon that came on with those guys.




Pat Patterson maybe is gay I think.  Lou Albano.... that's a disgusting thought.

Iron Mike Sharpe was FUNNY


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2005)

It's an old thread, but now that Tough Old Man is here, maybe he can shed some light on this topic.


----------



## KEFE (Nov 25, 2005)

Rico was gay


----------



## PreMier (Nov 25, 2005)

KEFE is gay.

I can tell by the "Im not gay" under his name.  Only a homosexual would deny his gayness so animately.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It's an old thread, but now that Tough Old Man is here, maybe he can shed some light on this topic.


Ypu mean he's coming out of the closet.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> KEFE is gay.
> 
> I can tell by the "Im not gay" under his name.  Only a homosexual would deny his gayness so animately.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Ypu mean he's coming out of the closet.



Naughty min0.  You've been hanging out with KEFE too much.    

 I meant since he worked for that organization, he might have some knowledge about the goings-on there.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Nov 25, 2005)

hahah this could be fun, I can think of a lot, and some by their names alone

Mr. Perfect
Rick Rude
IRS
Brutus the Barber Beefcake(hahahahha gay porn name written all over it)
British Bulldog
The HeartBreak Kid
Jake the Snake Roberts

hmmm who else....?


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 25, 2005)

X PAC isnt gay he was banging Chyna, well I guess that doesnt mean much


----------



## maniclion (Nov 25, 2005)

PT was also known as Prissy Twink


----------



## Tier (Nov 25, 2005)

Brutus The Barber Beefcake, he was a hairdresser.. I win


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Nov 25, 2005)

Tier said:
			
		

> Brutus The Barber Beefcake, he was a hairdresser.. I win




I said him already.


----------



## Tier (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## Zafonii (Jul 17, 2007)

TheIcon2 said:


> What wrestlers do you think are gay. I remember reading a few articles about some of the guys.
> 
> Here are my guesses
> 
> ...





DUDE are you kidding me!!!!!!!
Jeff Hardy is NOT gay!!!!!!
If he was why did he have sex with his girlfriend in the bathroom at his best friends wedding?????
Ever thought of that??!!


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jul 17, 2007)

Zafonii said:


> DUDE are you kidding me!!!!!!!
> Jeff Hardy is NOT gay!!!!!!
> If he was why did he have sex with his girlfriend in the bathroom at his best friends wedding?????
> Ever thought of that??!!



Holy resurrected thread after almost two years!

and your first post?  


That Bazooka guy was even still here gracing the thread with awesome-ness with every word.....


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 17, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> Holy resurrected thread after almost two years!
> 
> and your first post?
> 
> ...


I remember that kid.....I believe he came out the closet this one time.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 17, 2007)

Bigdyl is gay


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 17, 2007)

That's a known fact.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 17, 2007)

Zafonii said:


> DUDE are you kidding me!!!!!!!
> Jeff Hardy is NOT gay!!!!!!
> If he was why did he have sex with his girlfriend in the bathroom at his best friends wedding?????
> Ever thought of that??!!



Honestly, no.

Do *you* think about Jeff Hardy having sex often?


----------

